# 120L Herms question



## 5150 (12/6/14)

Hi Guys,

I'm sorry I searched but I couldn't find a definitive answer, ( it may be the beers that have caused this).

Short story is I am finally about to put together my 120L 4v system

I bought a Herm-it coil but I'm a little worried that it can heat the volume of wort quick enough. I will only have access to 10 amp, ( I thought about building a double coil Herm-it). 

Could I just get suggestions on the best way to bring the temp up. I was trying to avoid heating the mash tun as I was a little nervous of scorching and it makes insulation a bit harder.

I appreciate any advice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yob (13/6/14)

You'll mash in at strike temps, the only heating to be done is your chosen steps which the coil does for you.


----------



## TheWiggman (13/6/14)

You only have access to 10A as in you only have one power point? Then you can't add anything else.

Otherwise yes, double HERMS if you want to improve your ramp rate. Or a custom HERMS with additional/larger element/s. QldKev has a post on here about how he dealt with this using an element in his MLT. I'm pretty sure he has the video posted on YouTube too.


----------



## 5150 (13/6/14)

Thanks for the replies Yob and TheWingman, 

Yeah, there is only a single power point in the garage. I have been looking at getting a generator for work use, so if I did I could then run two elements in a HERM-IT setup, or would two separate HERMS be better for ramp times?

Thanks for the tip, I'll have a search for QldKevs site.


----------

